# Bring back Video Podcast



## calvindoth (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't want Video HotList to "manage" my podcast. :down::down::down:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If not yet done, be sure to let TiVo know.

http://tivoproduction.force.com/Support/apex/ContactTiVoSupport


----------

